# RS Training saddles? Good quality?



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

My friend's trainer is a dealer and sells RS Training saddles.

I'm possibly interested in buying one, however I heard there are mixed reviews. Some VERY good, other VERY bad.

I've been looking for lightly used Billy Royals. I wanted a Circle Y then got told about the leather not being so great...

Anyways any tips or reviews you can give the RS Training saddle?

Thanks!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Don't know about those but my cousin is selling a lightly used Circle Y. She LOVES Circle Y but the saddle wasn't working for her horse any longer. She rode lightly in it for 13 months. I have rode in it myself...nice saddle!!!


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

QOS said:


> Don't know about those but my cousin is selling a lightly used Circle Y. She LOVES Circle Y but the saddle wasn't working for her horse any longer. She rode lightly in it for 13 months. I have rode in it myself...nice saddle!!!


Is it a training saddle?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with the leather Circle Y uses. Their quality has always been the best.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I was browsing the site and the stirrups on the kid's saddle are hung too far back. A little advice, don't get a saddle with a rawhide braided horn if an economy model. It is often paper thin. The regular leather wrapped horn outlasts the others 10 x and if the horn cap stitching breaks it is not a big deal to restitch. If the rawhide horn cover breaks it looks like crap and greatly devalues the saddle. Something about these saddles ....hmmm.... I wouldn't buy one.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

RS is decent considering the price they want

Billy Royal makes a great Saddle

Circle Y, yes dozens of people have told me their Leather is not as good as it was 8-10 years ago.


.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.

This is the one I'm looking at.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you all for the replies--

Thought about it a lot and I decided to buy a Billy Royal saddle instead. Again, thank you for your help!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

They are pretty cheap saddles. Around here you cant even get somebody to buy them for a couple hundred bucks. And like stated the stirrups are hung waaaay far back. I have been to the RS shop not very great quality. Better off going with what you said


----------

